# baby pics!



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

Here are Midna's babies 7 girls (on left ) and 5 boys (on right) they should be opening their eyes the end of this week.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I love their markings!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such little cuties


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

Their markings are nice!


----------

